# Plastic Under Rear Slide Coming Off



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

It's been a while but we have a BIG problem. As I was pulling out the rear slide on our 2006 21RS I noticed a lot of resistance and upon checking the inside, under the bed I saw the problem....the black plastic piece that is affixed to the bottom of the slide has come off on the right side. The left side is still attached but the right side is all wavy and it's even pulled away from the screws on that side. Can we fix this ourselves? It looks like it was attached with some heavy duty adhesive and of course the screws at the edges. We can't get it into the shop for a month and we are leaving in 10 days for a trip








Thanks for any help!!


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh boy. I think this is going to have to be a complete redo but I'm going to try to post a pic if that will help give you all an idea of what I am dealing with. When I remove the liner do you think it will flatten out on it's own?


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

robertized said:


> The cover looks like it has totally failed and may not reattach with much success. I believe I have read where others have just removed the defective liner and used a quality paint to seal and protect the underlining plywood. Good Luck.


I think you're right...it's beyond repair. I am looking through old threads for ideas on what to do with the underside of the slide after we take off the plastic (I'm sure it will be a mess with the old adhesive plus we are mulling over what to affix for the rollers to travel over). Thanks again.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is my fix from 2010.

What To Do With A Sagging Underbelly


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Here is my fix from 2010.
> 
> What To Do With A Sagging Underbelly


Many thanks to everyone for your replies. We are getting to work on this right away!


----------



## Racer12 (Feb 7, 2014)

We have the same problem on our 23RS, but is was from water getting in it and rotting the "plywood" out. FYI under the plastic there is lauan "plywood", aluminum studs and rigid foam insulation then the top layer of plywood under the mattress. Ive already removed most of the vinyl and the lauan fell out on its own, Im planning on replacing the plastic & lauan with a sheet of 1/4" plywood and painting a sealer on it. Now to figure out how the water got in there to begin with, Im pretty sure its coming in around the rear/bedroom window as the vinyl has cam loose under there as well, looks like the back is coming off as well.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Racer12 said:


> We have the same problem on our 23RS, but is was from water getting in it and rotting the "plywood" out. FYI under the plastic there is lauan "plywood", aluminum studs and rigid foam insulation then the top layer of plywood under the mattress. Ive already removed most of the vinyl and the lauan fell out on its own, Im planning on replacing the plastic & lauan with a sheet of 1/4" plywood and painting a sealer on it. Now to figure out how the water got in there to begin with, Im pretty sure its coming in around the rear/bedroom window as the vinyl has cam loose under there as well, looks like the back is coming off as well.


I had a similar water issue. For me the caulking between the floating rear panel and the trim pieces was bad. Pulled the old caulking out and replaced with silicone, no water problems since. I pulled the side lower trim pieces (screwed on from the bottom) and resealed those as well just for good measure. Good luck!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

we just discovered this when getting the trailer for camping, and when we put the slide out out its not only saging, but cracked and broken due to this. IS there any repair for this once its cracked. I never noticed any sagging in the fall when I put it away.

I can post pictures, but just think of a big puzzle piece. Why would Keystone use only glue, why wasn't it secured with something more substancial like some corner to corner bracing, or more screws. I guess every screw they save it money saved


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Racer12 said:


> We have the same problem on our 23RS, but is was from water getting in it and rotting the "plywood" out. FYI under the plastic there is lauan "plywood", aluminum studs and rigid foam insulation then the top layer of plywood under the mattress. Ive already removed most of the vinyl and the lauan fell out on its own, Im planning on replacing the plastic & lauan with a sheet of 1/4" plywood and painting a sealer on it. Now to figure out how the water got in there to begin with, Im pretty sure its coming in around the rear/bedroom window as the vinyl has cam loose under there as well, looks like the back is coming off as well.


Had the same issue with our 2011, discovered it this year. I thought it was just the plastic pulling away, and it was originally. We were going to replace it, and when we pulled it off discovered all the rot near the end. So maybe this was a good thing that happened as we found this out before it became very bad. Seems the outside panel (where the rubber seal is attached to) caulking wasn't sealed enough to let water in. One I flexed it a bit you could see where it got in, and of course, it sat in there, the plastic stopping it from getting out.

I was going to replace the whole lauan plywood as you put it, but ours was in two sections, and the section closer to the trailer was completely fine.

Just wondering how I can seal the seam? I don't think Im going to do plastic like the had it, just use good quality plywood instead and stain or seal it. I think having thicker wood would be better than that thin crap they used and plastic. Plus then water can never "sit" there again, it can drain away.

Boy when you take stuff apart like this you can see the cutbacks. Even the crappy little nails into the almuminum. All they had to was use small screws through the plastic and wood and it would of all stayed secure.


----------

